# housing



## Volvagia2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im using a large licorice jar like those you buy at Cosco. I just got a few adult mantids, I'm planing to keep the male there however should I spray the lid or the twig or leaves? Also should I skip a day between mistings for the European spieces? I heard o a site that that's a good idea, however I plan to leave the jar out on the balcony during the day away from direct sunlight of course and I bring it in at night. It gets quite hot i califorinia though since the weather changes should i follw the directions about theat speices on that site even if it's dry. any suggestions? Also how could I find out the huminity level in that jar with out a meter or a reader to keep track of it?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

You can get some substrate to put at the bottom of the jars at a garden center. It is called spagnum or orchid moss. You can also use a sponge to put at the bottom of the jar. Spray these substrates a couple times a week for constant humidity. A humidity gauge is not necessary for the European species, or really any other. Just check to see if the substrate is still moist every now and then.

I would keep the cages inside your home just so they would be safe from the sun. It's not necessary for them to ever be outside. They do fine at Room Temperature or above.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2008)

Danger, danger will robinson! Very bad idea to leave outside, specially in a glass jar!


----------



## Volvagia2 (Aug 27, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> You can get some substrate to put at the bottom of the jars at a garden center. It is called spagnum or orchid moss. You can also use a sponge to put at the bottom of the jar. Spray these substrates a couple times a week for constant humidity. A humidity gauge is not necessary for the European species, or really any other. Just check to see if the substrate is still moist every now and then. I would keep the cages inside your home just so they would be safe from the sun. It's not necessary for them to ever be outside. They do fine at Room Temperature or above.


 Volvagia2 Aug 27 2008However I'm going to use paper towels do you think I should spray more at if it get s dry quickly and should I spray it more often to keep it constantly moist or occasionly,if I keep it outside? The jar is also plastic, do you any suggestions? Do you think it's a good idea to spray the lid to raise huminidy and to do it constantly or occasionally?


----------



## Volvagia2 (Aug 28, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Danger, danger will robinson! Very bad idea to leave outside, specially in a glass jar!


 It's a plastic jar, do you think it's a good idea to spray the lid occasionally or daily and do either way if I kept them outside even if it gets greatly dry? Also if I kept them outside do you think if it was really hot while the sun is not even facing the jar, is it a good idea to bring them inside to prevent possible unknown dangerous temperature levels?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea, the problem is if it is too hot or even not so hot, the jar could become (even plastic) like a sauna, and more than likely they will not be able to take it. You need a lot of ventilation to keep them outside, and the best solution for that is a really shady area where no sun can get to them and a butterfly cage would offer a lot of air flow, bugs and plants that have not been reared in the outside enviroment get sunburn just like we do, and we have very little sense when it comes to staying in the sun to long, and something sat outside has no chance at all.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 28, 2008)

volvagia2 said:


> Volvagia2 Aug 27 2008However I'm going to use paper towels do you think I should spray more at if it get s dry quickly and should I spray it more often to keep it constantly moist or occasionly,if I keep it outside? The jar is also plastic, do you any suggestions? Do you think it's a good idea to spray the lid to raise huminidy and to do it constantly or occasionally?


If it gets dry very quickly then you can spray it again. I'm betting though that a spray once a day should be more than sufficient. Just be careful and look for mold on the paper towels. Even if the jar is plastic, the temperatures might rise above acceptable levels. Not sure why you would want to mist the lid? That wouldn't raise humidity.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 28, 2008)

wat i do is place the cups in a large tank on a heath mat with wet sand on the bottom. on my hygrometer its alltime 70%. wich is ok for the most. the ones that need more i spray more often.


----------



## Volvagia2 (Aug 29, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> If it gets dry very quickly then you can spray it again. I'm betting though that a spray once a day should be more than sufficient. Just be careful and look for mold on the paper towels. Even if the jar is plastic, the temperatures might rise above acceptable levels. Not sure why you would want to mist the lid? That wouldn't raise humidity.


 name volvagia2Do you think only 1 large spray is suficient for that jar on a hot summer day and only a few times a week in fall, winter, or when it's not very hot? (thats what I read in some sites to spray a few time a week for these species and to skip a day between mistings probably not a good idea on summer days). Inside I read 82F of the main temperature of the house hold and the jar is between 2 couches so it sorta has shade but it still gets pretty dry. Out side was like close to 100F.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 29, 2008)

If it's 100F outside, do NOT put the mantis there. Far too hot.

Really the misting isn't as much a problem as you think it is, if you mist it once a day, or whenever the substrate is dry, then your mantis will do fine. There are more problems likely to happen, in fact, if you mist it too much.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 29, 2008)

100F?! only gongies like that.


----------

